# Bread based tortoises



## Yourlocalpoet (Aug 12, 2010)

Unfortunately a couple of them are suffering from acute pyramiding. No humidity in the oven. 












http://i859.photobucket.com/albums/ab157/Yourlocalpoet/DSCF1681.j
pg


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 12, 2010)

Yum! I'll be right over!


----------



## Missy (Aug 12, 2010)

Cool


----------



## dreadyA (Aug 14, 2010)

oooo, you should make some but with a sweet filling


----------



## Isa (Aug 23, 2010)

OMG soooo cute


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 23, 2010)

Very clever! 
I wish I could bake


----------



## -JM (Aug 23, 2010)

haha win! That's very clever! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 8, 2010)

Ah...can you take orders for a dozen?


----------



## GBtortoises (Sep 9, 2010)

Normally I'd say that kind of growth is due to not enough fiber in the diet but in this case...


----------

